# input box mehrzeilig



## Perforator (5. Dezember 2002)

hallo,
also ich habe ein Formular mit mehreren Inpute Boxen!
nun möchte ich aber eine der Input Felder mehrzeilig haben.

Also der Text soll sich nicht verschieben wenn ich was längeres schreib als die Input Box lang is (den satz muss keiner verstehen )

z.B. steht jetz in der inputbox der text so:

hallo ich bin hans, ich bin 25 jahre alt und mein hobby ist radfahren

ich will das es so in der inputbox steht:

hallo ich bin hans, 
ich bin 25 jahre alt 
und mein hobby ist radfahren

thx
mfg


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Dezember 2002)

<textarea cols=deinebreite rows=deinehöhe name=deinname></textarea>


----------



## Fabian H (5. Dezember 2002)

jup.
was noch mehrzeilig geht, sind select felder (<select size=5>)

]Ton[


----------

